# suntem rebele



## mikasa_90

Ceau!

....suntem rebele... means ''we are .....''

What stand for ''rebele''?

Grazie


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Bună. Cred că asta aflai într-un dicţionar.

rebele = rebellious = ribelle
Cred că poţi să spui "nonconformiste" (anticonformiste).


----------



## mikasa_90

Ah oK.

Thank, ribelle in italiano è così.

Ciao!!


----------



## jazyk

I'd only like to add that by looking at rebele, we know that the speakers are women, which can't be seen in English rebels or in Italian ribelli. The four "parts" of the adjective are rebel (m.sg.), rebelă (f.sg.), rebeli (m.pl.) and rebele (f.pl.).


----------

